# Tivo about to blow Dish out of the water



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

According to this: http://www.tivo.com/4.9.asp Tivo is about to release all the features which made people buy Replay. Video sharing, network sceduling, etc. I gott'a say I'm even more likely to hold off on my 921 purchase until we see more firm specs from Tivo/D*. Hell, it makes the HDVR2 a very temping replacement to my 721...


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

The TiVo announcement as of now only applies to the standalone TiVos. 

DirecTV now controls the features on the D*TiVos, and they've made no announcement at all about the availability of Home Media Option on their units.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *DirecTV now controls the features on the D*TiVos, and they've made no announcement at all about the availability of Home Media Option on their units. *


But the units are certainly capable of having the HMO features. I think with enough customers making noise and emailing D*, that we may see TiVo HMO on our DirecTV DVR units.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

This is exactly the features I have been looking for.

This is THE killer app for entertainment systems and broadband. 

I am swithching to DirecTV as soon as they offer DirecTivo Series2 with dual tuners.

Enough of living with 721 bugs and shortcomings. 

E* are you listening? You built a nice box (721) but the usability and software features that need to be enabled are not forthcoming. (video sharing, network access, etc... just look at Tivo Series 2)

About to go on ebay:
721
501
301


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

About?

That mission was accomplished.

Now they are just nuking the remains.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow....the HMO upgrade sounds very nice.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doode968 _
> *I am swithching to DirecTV as soon as they offer DirecTivo Series2 with dual tuners.*


Isn't that what the HDVR2 is?


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

The scheduling timers from the internet is great..
The networking between boxes sounds great as well, but how long does it take to transfer a file? Why purchase two Tivo's to do this, I feed the RF out of my 721 to the antenna input of a 4900 that feeds a bedroom TV, I can watch all 721 recordings in there as well.
Could you send shows to a friend? If so how long would a hour show take to transfer??


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm not going to knock the idea of what the new TIVO might be - sounds good. But I too have a 508 set up to send whatever has been recorded to my other TV. And being UHF, can of course control everything from that other room. Some of the other things sound very good, but not enough to change systems etc. I applaud any advancements because I really think these types of units will catch on with the general public once they really understand what they can do.


----------



## Tuxedo (Feb 26, 2003)

How would one hook up an HDVR2? Through the USB? I suppose I would just use a Wi-Fi USB adapter like I have in my laptop.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

This will be very interesting. Tivo has gone out their way to not anger the entertainment folks in Hollywood. This will not make Jack Valenti happy. I hope Tivo is ready to jump into the legal fray and finally help beat RIAA and MPAA back into their place. It is great to see this technology get a stronger foothold in American homes.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Getting closer and closer to reaping enough of an advantage to switch systems. Still does not have all the advantages Dish has in their PVR when it comes to price though. If we could have all that Tivo had with the price Dish had we would have a WINNER!!! Especially if we could get it in a standalone product.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

It will be interesting to see what Mr. Valenti says about this. When pressed, several in the entertainment industry has stated that they do not want to take away the consumers right to record and move a copy around the home to be veiwed even over a home network. The problem is that many don't see how their wish list of HDCP, Broadcast Flag, etc, etc can cooexist with this statement. A working product such as this on this scale might flush out their true intentions.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Since you're paying $99 per unit to enable this option I'm guessing they will tie Tivo's together via SW. So you can only share in your home network. Replay allowed you to send programs to people outside your home. Which opened the door for the MPAA to come down on them. There seems to be a fine line Tivo is walking. 

The real problem Tivo has is they can't control marketing costs. Their spending is just insane. Something like $600 per customer. 

Still, it's ups the ante on what we expect a PVR to do. And certainly makes me glad I didn't pre-order the 921. I can handling time shifting HD from my Hipix w/ Dish 5000 combo until things settle down.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They definitely need to get their costs down if they want to do much better in this business and be able to offer to more consumers looking for something a little cheaper.


----------



## msanto (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kagato _
> *According to this: http://www.tivo.com/4.9.asp Tivo is about to release all the features which made people buy Replay. Video sharing, network sceduling, etc. I gott'a say I'm even more likely to hold off on my 921 purchase until we see more firm specs from Tivo/D*. Hell, it makes the HDVR2 a very temping replacement to my 721... *


Love the remote scheduling.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't think there is any real competition with the 921. It requires a sat receiver to do the recording thus you wouldn't have the benefit of a dual tuner sat receiver. Unless they build a system that incorporates the same features of the 921 (dual tuners, watch while you record, etc) I wouldn't touch it.

Ken


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

According to an article at Betanews.com, Tivo is beginning to rollout v4.0. Sounds nice, adds a feature ALL PVR owners have been begging for -- folders-- and official broadband support. Unfortunately, it also says that DirecTV has not announced any plans for v4.0 and that series 1 Tivo will not get v4.0 at all.

Tivo Launches Version 4.0


----------



## CaliforniaPilot (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doode968 _
> *I am swithching to DirecTV as soon as they offer DirecTivo Series2 with dual tuners.*


Get out your credit card, "doode." The DirecTivo Series 2 HAS dual tuners!

I switched from an E* Dishplayer, and couldn't be happier. No more "Dishpanned" recordings!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *The TiVo announcement as of now only applies to the standalone TiVos.
> 
> DirecTV now controls the features on the D*TiVos, and they've made no announcement at all about the availability of Home Media Option on their units. *


Directv has yet to announce anything, but TiVo has -

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&ncid=581&e=1&cid=581&u=/nm/20030408/tc_nm/tech_tivo_dc

"A TiVo spokeswoman said the companies were in talks about making the option available to DirecTV clients with newer boxes."

Maybe the HMO will be on S2 boxes after all


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

TIVO and DirecTV have also said "there are no plans at this time" to make the Home Media Option available on DirecTV TIVO receivers.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Even more unlikely now that a media content owner (Fox) runs DirecTV?


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

As long as the sharing of the home media files between two or more TIVOs [within a home] proves secure, I don't see why FOX would have a problem with the system. I do think FOX would have a difficult time supporting the home media option for DirecTV if people were able to somehow hack the streaming television signals (used for multi-room viewing) from a TIVO to gain access to them with a computer. If hacking does arise as a problem, I suspect future DirecTV TIVO units would only receive the remote scheduling and digital music/photos capabilities.

I think the home media option will make it to DirecTV; it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliforniaPilot _
> *
> 
> Get out your credit card, "doode." The DirecTivo Series 2 HAS dual tuners!
> ...


From the TiVO FAQ:

How can I tell which TiVo DVR models are enabled for Home Media Option premium feature package?
Currently, Home Media Option is only available on TiVo and Sony branded Series2 DVRs. * It is not available on the DIRECTV DVR(R). *


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

The standalone Tivo Series2 DVR, the latest DirecTV Tivos, and the Dish Network 721 all use essentially *the same Broadcom PVR chipset* to deliver dual tuner PVR functionality. The primary difference is that the Tivo Series2 standalone product also include a separate Broadcom MPEG2 encoder, whereas the DirecTV Tivos and Dish 721 use the same Broadcom satellite tuner.

_Interestingly, because of this, the Dish 721 and DirecTV Tivos would have supported a merged DirecTV/Echostar company with a software update, because both offer support for the DVB used by Dish, and the more proprietary implementation of DirecTV. The 721 and dual-tuner DirecTV Tivo were probably developed with the the goal of supporting a merged DirecTV/Echostar company._

Because the PVR hardware platforms for the latest DirecTV Tivos and Series2 standalone are near identical, the Home Media Option is only an issue of software support; of course, DirecTV must license the HMO functionality before they can implement it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Then anything we see DirecTv do we should be able to see Dish do as well and vice versa.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

The 721 is more than twice as expensive as the HDVR2. Is Dish going to cut their price in halt to compete? I know that the TIVO's charge a monthly fee but still.

http://www.americansatellite.com/pr...ID=Z0LAHG667224514YWT717MU37DGYZ8MGJ&ITEM=829

Why are people comparing the 921 to any of these other TIVO's. The 921 is an HDTV PVR and the others are not. That is a huge difference. I just bought an HDTV moniter and the picture quality on my 501 sucks.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

abos,

Same goes for any Dish receiver on large screen televisions (except for HDTV channels).


----------



## CaliforniaPilot (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doode968 _
> *
> 
> From the TiVO FAQ:
> ...


Your original post said:

"I am swithching to DirecTV as soon as they offer DirecTivo Series2 with dual tuners."

It didn't say that you wanted dual tuners AND Home Media Option before buying an HDVR2. You were probably thinking it, but what you wrote didn't come out that way.

In any case, you'd still be happier with a Directivo HDVR2 than with any of Dish's current PVRs. Having Home Media Option would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *Even more unlikely now that a media content owner (Fox) runs DirecTV? *


That would be a likely conclusion to jump to:

IF... the premise were correct. Its not, at least not yet. Under merger and acquisition requirements both DirecTV and NewsCorp must operate completely as if they have no stake in each other until the merger/acquisition is complete, and the laws are very strict on that point for obvious reasons. So, they can have no influence at this point. Since it should take another 9 months or so to gestate, that boat will likely have sailed by then.

If, and when, the merger is approved and completes then their influence will matter, but not until then.


----------

